# Regular Guy decides to Copy "The Rocks" Diet and Training Plan For a Month



## Spite

Pretty impressive, just looking at the before and after pictures.










Article Here



> At the end of last year, I read a book titled Living with a Seal, where the author had a Navy Seal move him with him and his family for 31 days. His reason for doing this:
> I felt like I was drifting on autopilot in my life. Wake up, go to work, go to the gym — repeat. I wanted to shake things up. I wanted to get better.
> That really resonated with me. I’m sure a ton of other people in here feel the same exact way. We get stuck in the same routines in life, and in the gym. So I knew that I wanted to find a fitness challenge this year.
> At the same time, I remember reading about The Rock’s workout and nutrition program in Muscle & Fitness last spring. I was fascinated that he was able to do that. We all sort of write it off like “oh, but he has trainers and a private chef or takes illegal substances” but at the end of the day, that’s a ton of commitment and dedication. And he has done is while his career absolutely exploded over the last few years.
> I decided to see if I could do the same thing, see how I measure up. This isn’t about following a fitness and eating plan that’s optimized for me. It seemed like too much food for a guy my size. It’s also not about using this plan for specific results. I have no desire to look like The Rock. It was just about “can I do this really hard thing this successful guy does while living a normal life?”
> The Eating Meal 1 – 10 oz cod, 2 whole eggs, 2 cups oatmeal
> Meal 2 – 8 oz cod, 12 oz sweet potato, 1 cup veggies
> Meal 3 – 8 oz chicken, 2 cups white rice, 1 cup veggies
> Meal 4 – 8 oz cod, 2 cups rice, 1 cup veggies, 1 tbsp fish oil
> Meal 5 – 8 oz steak, 12 oz baked potato, spinach salad
> Meal 6 – 10 oz cod, 2 cups rice, salad
> Meal 7 – 30 grams casein protein, 10 egg-white omelet, 1 cup veggies (onions, peppers, mushrooms), 1 tbsp fish oil
> Calories: 5390, Carbs: 533g, Fat: 97g, Protein: 430g
> The Training Monday – 50 minutes elliptical, Chest Workout
> Tuesday – 50 minutes elliptical, Legs Workout
> Wednesday – 50 minutes elliptical, Arms Workout
> Thursday – 50 minutes elliptical, Back Workout
> Friday – 50 minutes elliptical, Shoulders Workout
> Saturday – 50 minutes elliptical, Legs Workout (repeat)
> Sunday – Rest
> Chest Incline Barbell Bench Press 4x12/10/8/6
> Flat Bench Dumbbell Press 4x12
> Incline Hammer Strength Press 4x12 (Alt arms, start extended)
> Flat Bench DB Fly 3x12
> Cable Crossover Superset w/ Dips 3x15/Failure
> Legs Leg Extension 4x25
> Leg Press Superset w/Weighted Walking Lunges 4x50/40
> Hack Squat Machine 4x20
> Romanian Deadlift 4x12
> Lying Leg Curls 4x12
> Standing Calf Raise 5x75
> Seated Calf Raise 5x50
> Arms Biceps – Perform all 3 as a Tri Set, Rest One
> Preacher Curl w/ EZ Bar 4x12
> Standing BB Curl w/ EZ Bar 4x12
> Dumbbell Curl 4x12
> Triceps – Perform all 3 as a Tri Set, Rest One Minute Between
> Rope Pushdown 4x12
> Rope Overhead Tricep Extensions 4x12
> Triceps Dips to Failure 4x12
> Back Pullups (Wide Grip) 4xFailure
> One Arm DB Row 4x12/10/8/8
> Hammer Strength Two Arm Row 4x10
> Close Grip Pulldown 3x12
> Cable Row (Double Drop Set) 3x12
> Rope Pullover Super Set w/ Rope High Row 3x15/15
> DB Shrugs 4x12 (15 sec hold end of each set)
> Shoulders Hammer Strength Shoulder Press 4x12/10/10/8
> Seated DB Shoulder Press 3x10
> Standing Side Lateral Raises 4x12
> One Arm Cable Side Lateral Raise 3x20
> Reverse Fly Machine 4x12
> Bent Over Lateral Raise 4x10
> I’ve made it more than half-way through already, and am currently on Day 17. It isn’t easy, all about just keeping the discipline and grinding through it.
> Things I’ve Learned The hardest part actually is the food prep: having to make 7 meals a day, every day, for month is hard to do with a full-time job and a family to take care of. if anyone is interested, I can share more details about this.
> Though I’m 6’3”/207lbs and The Rock is 6’5”/260lbs, I haven’t gained any weight eating 5,000 calories a day. I would have thought at this surplus it would have led to putting on some weight. But I’m noticeably building muscle while getting leaner.
> Podcasts and Audiobooks! This is how I spend 2+ hours in the gym 6 days a week. Music just doesn’t hold my focus for that amount of time. I also feel like I’m getting smarter and bettering myself in the process.
> I feel great. I’m 37, around the time when mysterious aches and pains pop up. Eating like this is preventing any muscle soreness or DOMS. And I’m lifting heavier than I had in awhile. Makes me realize I definitely haven’t been eating enough, and that sometimes your body needs high glycemic carbs (something I’ve avoided for years).
> Eating like The Rock isn’t cheap. It’s costing me about $42/day, putting this whole experiment at a monthly budget of almost $1300. It’s mostly the cod that gets you, that alone is $18/day.
> This experience has been eye-opening for me, especially how the nutrition is affecting my workout. Kind of blew apart some cutting/bulking views I had. Thought /Fitness would benefit from what I'm learning. Questions or comments? Fire away.


Eating and Training Here


----------



## Voiceless




----------



## telyae

well he was not too fat initially


----------



## Trix

Spite said:


> Pretty impressive, just looking at the before and after pictures.



The biggest change is... bags under his eyes in the 2nd pic from excess fluid?

Not to be negative but those are small gains for a month's worth of effort imo.


----------

